# Cost - 28bhs Or 29bhs



## theozbc (Sep 26, 2005)

Can someone share on average what people are paying for their Outback models? I have quotes in low/mid 20's for the 28BHS or 29BHS. That seems a bit steep. I'm considering other models with similar capabilities/amenities that sell OTD for $17/18K (Pilgrim).


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

A lot of that depends on where you're trying to buy it. Here in Texas, you can buy the 31RQS Sydney edition in the low twenties. Or at least you could a few months ago.

My suggestion would be to do a search on the Internet, get some good prices from several dealers and compare. Then talk to your dealer with those prices in hand.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Ditto... Use the internet. I did in 2003 when I bought my 28BHS. Then again this year when we decided to upgrade to the 31RQS Sidney. I saved over $4000 on the 28BHS. I did go to North Carolina from West Virginia to get it though. But 300 miles for $4000 was worth it. On the New 31RQS Sindey. I got the pricing from dealers I found on the net. Took them to my local Outback dealer (Summit RV in Ashland KY) and they matched the price.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

shopped around a couple dealers locally here in minnesota using the internet. saved over $3000 by doing so







. paid about 18,000 (+ tax) in spring of '05 for my '05 28BHS. could have got it about $500 less, but that dealer was 350 mile away (bought from dealer 50 miles away). I've seen even better price quotes from some of the internet dealers. my price included everything including W.D. hitch and prodigy brake controller. unless prices have changed dramatically, I would really recommend shopping around. best of luck on you decision. We love our outback!! welcome to the forum. action


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

got our 05 29fbhs for 22,900, stickered at 35000 back in march


----------



## theozbc (Sep 26, 2005)

I received my first quote on a 2006 29BHS. 19.7K + tax + prep/destination + plates/reg + hitch ($550). In the end, 22.1K OTD. I'll continue to work with various dealers to find a price I feel comfortable with. I'd like to keep it around 20K OTD for everything.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

$17,500 otd in Nov for the 04 28BHS. That's with the customer preferred package but it was built when no ovens were available.







Of course the 05's were out so that helped in the bickering dept.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I went to the Hearshey PA show and met a dealer with locations in upstate NY, Mid Jersey and Pa. We ordered a 2006 29BHS with every available option. It will be delivered next week. price from show was $18,100 + $395 Prep + $920 for reese weight distribution + dual cam sway installed. I purchased the Prodigy brake contoller online. Think I got a good deal, but sometimes you never know.

2005 chevy crew cab 1500 143.5" WB
Wife, two boys 7 & 4.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Do you stop at Schaeffer's area at the show?
They were handy-out Outbackers.com cards
As for price its different through out the country.
east coast price will be different from west coastprice.

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

2004 Outback 28BHS dealt to price 17000 - 3000 trade-in my net price 14000. Fulton, New York


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

My 2005 28BHS is for sale and is "BETTER THAN NEW". FYI, The 06s don't have outside showers.

PM me if you are close enough to be interested.

Thanks,

Sidewinder


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

nynethead said:


> I went to the Hearshey PA show and met a dealer with locations in upstate NY, Mid Jersey and Pa. We ordered a 2006 29BHS with every available option. It will be delivered next week. price from show was $18,100 + $395 Prep + $920 for reese weight distribution + dual cam sway installed. I purchased the Prodigy brake contoller online. Think I got a good deal, but sometimes you never know.
> 
> 2005 chevy crew cab 1500 143.5" WB
> Wife, two boys 7 & 4.
> [snapback]58277[/snapback]​


I started at schaeffers, they wanted $20,500 at the show + the extra's.


----------

